#ubuntu-au 2011-04-18
<blahdeblah> ikt: Ping.  Were you the one suggesting a while back that we could think about doing a podcast?
<blahdeblah> ikt: ping again - did you get my last message?
<ikt> blahdeblah: heya, I didn't get any message sorry :(
<ikt> ah just saw it through scrollback
<ikt> nah I think that was sagaci who was interested in a podcast
<ikt> I couldn't commit to such a deal because a) i'm boring b) it's a lot of work c) I don't want to make a show, hype it, then have it die a month later :/
<ikt> like 99% of all linux podcasts
<ikt> or podcasts in general really
<ikt> then again anything with an apple releated product name in it can be assured to be a fad
<ikt>  /snipe
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-19
<no--nick> Hello everyone !
<no--nick> I am going to give away some free ubuntu CD when 11.04 comes out for people in Adelaide.
<no--nick> can someone tell me where is the good place to post it ?
<ikt> heya
<ikt> there are several places
<ikt> the main place would be the mailing list
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702786
<ikt> has info on how to reach most of us
<ikt> btw Hello no--nick, I'm in adelaide as well :>
<no--nick> nice
<no--nick> ikt
<no--nick> will do it on the mailing list
<ikt> sweet
<no--nick> it was a pain for me to download it a while cause you know internet is so expensive here
<no--nick> and I got a Free CD from ubuntu community 
<no--nick> so now that I have fast internet why not give back !
<ikt> yeah exactly :)
<ikt> no--nick, just quickly did you see this?
<ikt> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/902/detail/
<no--nick> nope
<no--nick> let me check it out ikt
<no--nick> nice!
<ikt> according to this: http://www.iqtest.com/
<ikt> i have an iq of 119
<ikt> I'm now just sitting here wondering what that means...
<head_victim> airtonix: was it you talking about mini itx with me a while ago? http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/smallfish_info.php?products_id=26197 looks kinda interesting.
<head_victim> ikt: well when you subtract one standard deviation for even taking an online IQ test it means you're pretty much average sorry to say
<ikt> hey nisshh, have you made a bug pattern before?
<nisshh> ikt, bug pattern?
<ikt> ah it's ok
<ikt> man I'm so confused
<nisshh> heh
<ikt> he's making it seem so simple
<ikt> and I'm like, it is simple, but it's not working?!
<ikt> OH
<nisshh> lol
<ikt> no good
<ikt> downloaded the entire bzr branch
<ikt> changed bugpattern.xml to the data he said he put in his
<ikt> and it still doesn't work
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> brb
<airtonix> head_victim: without a fan cooler, the atom55x and ion2 reach 60-70 degrees
<head_victim> airtonix: ah fair enough, looked like a good way of getting an all bundled up one wihtout the MS tax
<airtonix> if it didn't require cooling i'd be interested
<airtonix> and since it doesn't come with linux pre-installed 
<head_victim> I was assuming that by making it with passive cooling it would be ok to use it like that
<airtonix> it would be until you want to play 1080p
<airtonix> so you either want a fan or a well designed copper heatsink that is actually the case
<airtonix> tbh after reading about the attempts to pre install linux by asus and msi... i wouldn't trust anyone to install even ubuntu properly.
<airtonix> they really noobed it up
<airtonix> so as it stands the closest group you could order a pre-installed linux mini itx from is either del( who dont sell min itx systems) or system 76( who also don't do mini itx)
<head_victim> The problem I have is I'm probably going to be looking for 2, one with and one without windows 7 (the wife won't touch linux yet)
<head_victim> I don't mind installing it, I just want the choice of paying for windows or not
<airtonix> if you want a small case, get the m350
<airtonix> the rest you can buy from pccasegear
<head_victim> Yeah, I'll let you know how it goes with the pay review in about 2 weeks ;)
<airtonix> m350 i bought from ebay at 30$ each
<airtonix> apparently they can be mounted on din rails
<airtonix> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=635705&cid=24474573
<head_victim> I would have preferred a rackmount kit ;)
<elky> airtonix, pioneercomputers.com.au are also in the preinstalled linux biz, but they aren't the best for after-sales support
<airtonix> you've had experience with them or know of people that have ?
<ikt> wb nisshh :)
<nisshh> thanks
<airtonix> ikt: internet is expensive here?
<ikt> used to be
<ikt> 80 bucks a month for 5GB's back in 2004 or something
<airtonix> you sure?
<airtonix> i remember paying about $70 for 40gb
<airtonix> 80 gets me 600gb at 24mbps now
<airtonix> i think
<ikt> I'm paying 110 for 240
<ikt> but that's with internode and a business line
<airtonix> business line?
<airtonix> oh im actually paying 110 for 600gb
<ikt> airtonix: yeah
<ikt> just going to grab link
<head_victim> Business lines usually have better support and a few extras like static ip, etc, right?
<airtonix> well internode support is good anyway
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> they've changed stuff around
<ikt> I can't find the plan I'm on listed
<ikt> SOHO ADSL plans are no longer available from Internode. Instead, we've introduced the Power Pack as a $10 per month option on all of our new Easy plans.
<airtonix> thats what i pay for
<airtonix> shaped me to 512kbps after cap instead of 128kbps
<ikt> which isp?
<airtonix> same as you
<airtonix> http://www.internode.on.net/residential/adsl_broadband/easy_broadband/
<airtonix> im on xl with power pack
<ikt> gimme a sec, just swearing a little bit
<ikt> they upgraded the soho plans
<ikt> so I changed our plan
<ikt> then they changed them again
<ikt> oh dw
<ikt> 8th of feb
<ikt> thought it was something else
<ikt> airtonix: 140 or 110?
<head_victim> I'm paying 50 bucks for 50gb but have yet to use more than that a month.
<airtonix> 110 then another 10 for the power pack
<ikt> ah ok
<ikt> the business pack adds 30, which means I'd have to go back to 250gb's 
<ikt> so i'd be at the same price/data point
<ikt> 10GB's more
<ikt> but we don't get close enough
<ikt> You have used 131.10 GB (55%) out of 240.00 GB.
<ikt> There are 3.2 days (10.2%) left in your usage month.
<airtonix> i really hate anime with english overdubs
<airtonix> ikt: do you use any lucid machines?
<airtonix> http://sagehacks.wordpress.com/2009/01/21/howto-mount-nfs-shares-under-windows-7/
<head_victim> Looking like Saturday afternoon is the go for the Brisbane release party. Just knocking up an email to the list.
<ikt> Only works with Windows 7 Professional or better. Not available in home premium. Damn microsoft.
<ikt> gg
<ikt> airtonix: only use lucid on our server
<ndxtg> #offtopic, if you are using TPG, can you access this page http:/www.osmosis.net.au ? (from Melbourne here)
<ikt> i'm not on tpg but curious, what's the problem?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you'd be so proud, I published content on the website that jellyware created and even made his links clickable ;)
<ndxtg> ikt: im in the middle upgrading a client site hosted by them and now im unable to connect to it anymore... big problem for me
<ikt> :/
<ikt> http://looking-glass.tpgi.com.au/index.php
<ikt> ndxtg: seems to say everything is connectable
<ndxtg> ikt: thank you for the link, im gonna call Osmosis, they may just banned my IP address
<ikt> one sec
<ikt> I think it's going down for me now as well :>
<ndxtg> ikt: is it? it sounds funny but I really hope so :(
<ikt> down for me
<ikt> and a tracert goes off to a austrian (not aussie) netblock
<ikt> I'm in Adelaide, I live like 6 suburbs away from that business
<ndxtg> ikt: * thank you *
<ikt> looks like dns issue
<ndxtg> changed resolve.conf to nameserver 8.8.8.8 and still, the host is untraceble
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> yeah, going to the host ip address isn't any good either.
<ikt> this is so bad
<ikt> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/110.44.25.247
<ndxtg> ikt: rofl!!!
<airtonix> ndxtg: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<airtonix> ...
<airtonix> too slow
<airtonix> ikt: anyway nfs mounting interupts the suspend process on any version of ubuntu i've used so far
<airtonix> ikt: i've found that using autofs to do the mounting seems to remove that problem
<airtonix> but autofs doesn't work on lucid
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<ikt> :/
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> getting a few for your bris meet-up?
<head_victim> Fingers crossed, I sent it on to the LUG here as well
<head_victim> Might encourage some intermingling
<ikt> nisshh: there's no app indicator for python3?
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-20
<nisshh> ikt, not sure, google :)
<catfish0275> Hi, Adelaide here
<elky> airtonix, re: pioneer. yes on both counts.
<airtonix> elky: so what is the quality of their linux installs like?
<elky> The linux install is pretty much stock with whatever driver fiddliness is needed. but they don't disclose the driver fiddliness ime\
<airtonix> :<
<elky> you can extract the info out of them, but they don't like put info in the box
<airtonix> so it's inside text files or inside some binary you have to decompile?
<elky> so you get an ubuntu installed system, for example, then try swap it to fedora, and you then find out that for example, the wifi had extra drivers on it
<elky> and you ask them and they go 'oh yeah, we installed the drivers for ubuntu. the chipset is blah. dunno about fedora though" etc
<airtonix> would've been awesome if they just did the fucking right thing like they do for windows and provide driver packages for major distro, they do it for win98, xp, 2000, 7.
<elky> tell that to the component manufacturers.
<elky> usually some place in china
<airtonix> noobs
<airtonix> not a palce that cares about freedom
<airtonix> "just be grateful that we make this stuff"
<airtonix> which is true
<airtonix> otherwise it would cost us a small fortune to setup a small business server
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-21
<nox-error> slimrat-nox 1.0-1 on Ubuntu lucid gives errors om megaupload.com and won't download the files http://pastebin.com/5TqFQGx5
<slimrat-nox> me again
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-16
<ikt> noticable lack of activity
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1957718
<head_victim> ikt: a sign of Ubuntu maturing to the point of people not needing as much help to make it work? Heh.
<gorilla> head_victim: or the unity split.
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-17
<head_victim> sagaci: I found out something interesting the other day, if you want to create an event that falls outside the timeframe for a loco.u.c global event you can just set it up to fall within the times, link it and then change the time to what you want. Apparently that works.
<sagaci> head_victim, righteo then
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-19
<jfer> Hi All. I was thinking of buying a new Desktop PC. I was wondering what Ubuntu compatability is like for Inters new CPUs such as the i7. AS well as the 2011 socket motherboards.
<jfer> Has anyone had experience with this?
<head_victim> I've just gone to try and get the desktop calendar integrated in 12.04. Apparently that is full of fail :/
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-20
<head_victim> caryb: you going to be able to make it down to the Kedron park for the release party?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: When's the party again?
 * blahdeblah hasn't had time to scratch himself lately
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1618/detail/ 
<head_victim> Sunday 6th May.
<head_victim> There will be $10 lunch meals :)
<blahdeblah> thx
<blahdeblah> caryb: I'm based up at Caloundra now, so maybe we could carpool for some of the way...
<head_victim> I've posted it to the HUMBUG as well. One of them has requested to post it elsewhere as well so there may be a few new faces.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Got any team business cards still?  I'd like to give out a few at QUT when i'm there for classes.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: indeed I do
<head_victim> And I think I'll be a QUT student myself soon. I'm basically all but signed up to an MBA at gardens point
<blahdeblah> You're a stronger man than i.
<blahdeblah> I'm doing Grad Cert IT, probably leading to Masters eventually.
<head_victim> Looking at HR majors and a minor in corporate governance.
<blahdeblah> Eeek!  You'll be an untouchable! :-P
<head_victim> Haha means I'll be very busy :/
<head_victim> I looked into IT but just counldn't find an easy ay in from where I am.
<head_victim> So I've decided to just go hardcore on the corporate management and get up as high as I can there.
<blahdeblah> Don't you have a bachelor's in something?
<head_victim> Behavioural Science (Psychology)
<head_victim> Basically that's a long way of saying "people skills"
<blahdeblah> QUT Grad Cert/Masters in IT doesn't require IT as your undergrad discipline.
<head_victim> Yeah but I don't really know enough about IT to get too far into it :/ I'm tempted to try and add in some Project Management stuffs to see if I can get that way.
<blahdeblah> bah - you'd do fine!
<head_victim> I'm looking at advancing my wage more than anything. It's only a bonus if I like it.
<blahdeblah> If you say so.  Personally, i think there's no point in the former if you can't have the latter.
 * blahdeblah has to go - have a good one folks
<head_victim> Yeah but I'm actually a little excited looking at some of the HR and leadership topics
<head_victim> Cheerio mate :)
<sagaci> sydney release party tomorrow
<head_victim> sagaci: looks like a few going :)
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> jellyware is in -chat and he's heading in apparently
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Thou protesteth too much - you would do fine in IT.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah, but the time to learn enough to get to a position I can support the mortgage is the downer.
<head_victim> I'm not the sort of person who likes working contracts.
<blahdeblah> Fair enough
<blahdeblah> I understand
<head_victim> I was hoping I can squeeze in some project management into the electives and have a look at that.
<head_victim> Come in a bit higher up in the chain then.
<blahdeblah> I'm in the position where i will probably have to go back to working for the man pretty soon just to support the family
<head_victim> But when I started looking at courses, I really found the leadership and hr stuff interesting as well.
<head_victim> Yeah I like working for the man, it means steady income. It's less freedom but I am the sort of person that suits.
<head_victim> Well I hope you can make it down for the release party, I have to head off for a bit but it would be nice to catch up
<blahdeblah> Take it easy, head_victim
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-21
<head_victim> sagaci: how did the event go today?
<sagaci> 3 people, including me
<sagaci> so 3/5 on l.u.c
<head_victim> Usually it's higher than the number on loco.u.c :/
<sagaci> i gave plenty of notice, I can't make people go :)
<head_victim> Nope, and at least it happened
<gorilla> which event/
<gorilla> ?
<sagaci> gorilla: sydney release party yesterday
<gorilla> sagaci: ahhh. thanks.
<sagaci> yeah sorry, just using xchat and bam - kernel panic
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-22
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong, in and out a bit tonight, what can I do for you
<sagaci> head_victim, it's the only reason why I have firefox installed
<head_victim> Fair call
<head_victim> And on that note, I need to run away again for a bit. Chromium spell checking is terrible, we may as well all use enUS, I can't find many differences 
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-18
<ikt> jared: have you seen the meeting log page?
<jea> ikt: which page is that? loco.ubuntu.org?
<ikt> just checking
<ikt> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au/meetings/history/
<ikt> brilliant
<jea> It has recently been upgraded
<jea> much nicer looking
<jared> ikt & jea I think the whole revamp of loco.u.c has been a good thing. I believe it looks a lot better and there is work slowly underway to make more features available as well.
<jared> jea: do you know anywhere good to hang out on a Saturday afternoon? Thinking a similar time to Sydney's party might be a goer, I just have no idea about venues as I never go out anywhere (no time!).
<jea> jared: I am much the same. This weekend I have 3 assignments to do, including a group meeting that has been scheduled for saturday afternoon
<jea> so that sort of puts me out for that time
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-19
<jared> jea: I was referring to next weekend if that was better. Also, the weekend after is a possibilitity if it means more people can come.
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<ikt> not testdrive
<ikt> Noskcaj: this is for testing iso's?
<Noskcaj> ikt, that is the program's main aim
<ikt> got 13.04 on my laptop
<ikt> want me to download?
<ikt> Noskcaj: 
<Noskcaj> ikt, if you could. sudo apt-get install testdrive
<Noskcaj> if you ever want to do some testing it will help
<Noskcaj> the bugs are at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/
<ikt> i'll take a look
<Noskcaj> thanks
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-20
<skraito> hi all
<jea> hi skraito 
<skraito> jea
<skraito> how are ya
<jea> good thanks
<skraito> which part of aussie are u from jea
<skraito> :)
<jea> Brisbane
<skraito> nice taken ure breakfast
<skraito> aww i never visit brisbane before
<skraito> is it a nice city
<skraito> only sydney and eastwood
<skraito> i love eastwood nsw
<jea> Well I like it
<skraito> ah ic
<skraito> is summer there right
<skraito> almost winter
<skraito> sigh i miss aussie
<skraito> ah u setup this channel jea
<skraito> which one is more popular is aussie
<skraito> fedora or ubuntu
<skraito> are u the founder
<skraito> seems everyone not awake yet
<jea> no, not the founder
<jea> i am not sure which is more popular
<jea> but in this channel ubuntu certainly is
<skraito> ah ic
<skraito> well
<skraito> no one here i just taken my breakfast
<skraito> have u jea ?
<jea> quite a while ago
<jea> are you from/in Australia?
<skraito> i am last time
<skraito> but i am in indonesia now
<skraito> i am immanuel
<skraito> just last year in sydney
<jea> ok
<skraito> well is the channel
<skraito> here is only bot jea
<skraito> come to our channel ##0x71
<skraito> be part of our team
<skraito> can u code in any language such as perl ?
<skraito> what time is the peak hour in this channel
<skraito> i want to talk more to australian
<jea> there is no real peak time
<jea> evenings are busier
<jea> I would ask that you refrain from promoting hacking groups in this channel
<skraito> okay sory about that
<skraito> hi alll
<skraito> anyonealready awaken
<skraito> dang jea
<skraito> is dead channel
<skraito> u there
<ikt_> skraito: hey
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-16
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Would someone like to help me with setting up my NTFS partition to automatically mount when I boot up my ubuntu machine?
<bigred15> HlpWithAutoMnt: I'm not really an expert, so you may choose to ignore this, but I believe there's an ntfs-config package which does it.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> hi bigred. thanks for that info. Do you know anything about editing the /etc.fstab? I think I might be able to do it using the following link(http://askubuntu.com/questions/343438/why-are-partitons-not-automatically-mounting). Im just not sure if i use spaces to seperate required info or tab(s).
<bigred15> Yeah, that procedure will work also. Just make sure you make a copy of the fstab before editing it.
<bigred15> and yes, you can use spaces/tabs.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> ok. thanks for pointing out backing up. And just 1 space between each will do the trick?
<HlpWithAutoMnt> ok. I will try. will let ya know how it went. Thanks bigred.
<bigred15> Yeah, virtually just one space will do the trick; however I'd recommend keeping it as close as possible to currently layout to make it look neater.
<bigred15> s/currently/current
<HlpWithAutoMnt> ahhh, right. I was wondering if it was going to selfcorrect spacing to look like the couple that are already in the fstab.\
<HlpWithAutoMnt> i'll be back : )
<bigred15> Good luck!
<HlpWithAutoMnt> hey i did it! Thanks askubuntu.com. Thanks bigred15 : )
<bigred15> Awesome work buddy! Glad it worked for you.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> hehehe. yeah me too. Im becoming real glad ive come across linux/ubuntu : )
<HlpWithAutoMnt> How long have you been using linux/ubuntu for bigred?
<bigred15> Linux since 1999, but this is the first week I've used it for about 5 years. I mainly work with UNIX (IBM AIX to be specific).
<bigred15> What about yourself, when did you start using Linux?
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Wow. Thats awesome you've been onto it for that long. UNIX I get the picture. As for the IBM AIX. You've lost me there.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Been using the live Ubuntu 10.04 for about two years. But never did anything other than use it to surf the net.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> I've now installed Ubuntu 10.04 onto a usb. And using the internal hard drive(30GB) as a storage area.
<bigred15> Oh, cool. Impressive stuff. Do you still use Windows in any capacity?
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Very rarely. I dont do too much on the lappy. except surf the web. play music and videos. 
<bigred15> Cool! Glad it's working out for you.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Windows is installed on an old desktop(compaq evo D500) i have. But i pretty much never use it.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> My lappy is also old. Toshiba A60. 512MB ram. 30GB hdd.
<bigred15> Old, but if it does the job, then it's no problem :)
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Exactly : ) So i take it youre from Oz bigred? where abouts?
<bigred15> Sure am, Melburnian. Yourself?
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Dont answer that if it compromises your security. I understand : )
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Good old sydney town : )
<bigred15> Ah nice. I lived there for a while in Chatswood.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Were you lucky enough to get an NBN hook up?
<bigred15> In Melbourne? Nope. Don't really need it either to be honest. I'm happy enough with ADSL2+ as it is.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> cool. I'm down in the Shire ; )
<HlpWithAutoMnt> And i use to live in melbourne. Stkilda to be exact.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> Yeah right. Would have been good though to have been on the first band wagon. The way Turnbal and the Liberals are going. Its starting to sem like its going to be another tool for the rich.
<HlpWithAutoMnt> seem*
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-17
<bigred15> Hi, anyone about?
<jea> Yes
<jpickett> hola
<jea> hi jpickett 
<jea> how goes things?
<jpickett> waiting for the iso
<jea> ah. what is the expected time?
<jpickett> soon enough, have the latest daily zsynced so will hopefully just be a handful of MB's to pull down
<jea> great. how is 14.04?
<jea> I haven't tried it out yet
<jpickett> I haven't kept up either but on the couple of tries I've used it as a livesystem, it's been a pleasure to use
<jea> That is good to hear. Hopefully this one has less 'issues' on release, compared to the last couple
<bigred15> I had a couple of issues when I tested 14.04, so I had to revert back to 12.04. However, my issues werent so much with the release but software that I was trying to install on it.
<bigred15> I was wondering if any of the local Australian ubuntu gurus here would happen to know if it's possible to configure mouse-bindings on urxvt? I'm trying to setup so that right mouse click is paste, rather than the middle click button. I have a middle click button; however I'm in a habit of using the right mouse click through other systems.
<jea> I can't say I have used urxvt
<bigred15> :) I've done quite a bit of googling, but it would seem that all I can find is keybinding configuration settings. Even the mouse-binding settings don't seem to be specific to the terminal itself, but rather a global setting, but really not sure :)
<jea> maybe try this? http://blasphemousbits.wordpress.com/2007/05/17/cut-and-paste-with-rxvt/#comment-4502
<jea> (last comment from 'Ed')
<benonsoftware> 14.04 has been surprisngly stable enough to use as my 'main' install for a fair bit now.
<bigred15> jea: Thanks, but sadly that didn't work.
<jea> Ok
<bigred15> It's interesting, it seems it's possible using rxvt (-bs / -swapButtons options); however they don't exist in urxvt/rxvt-unicode. Completely baffled by this, haha :)
<jea> Must have left out the code to do the switching
<bigred15> It would appear that way; however, I shall not give up. This is Linux, anything can be done.
<jea> Yep. You could manually patch it, I would think
<bigred15> Yeah. I've asked the people in #rxvt-unicode; so will see what comes of it.
<jea> cool
<bigred15> jea: How long have you been using Ubuntu/Linux?
<jea> Since 2006
<jea> Ubuntu 6.06 was the first main one I used
<jea> though I do remember using 5.10 a bit
<jpickett> seems like it's been delayed a bit
<bigred15> I think the first Ubuntu released I used was 5.10 as well. I cannot remember the codenane for it, Breezy badger? 
<jea> sounds right
<jpickett> sounds right yep
<jpickett> warty hoary breezy dapper edgy feisty gusty hardy intrepid jaunty karmic maverick natty oneiric precise quantal raring saucy trusty
<jpickett> nearly forgot oneiric
<jea> now for u
#ubuntu-au 2015-04-13
<locodir-user> morning
#ubuntu-au 2015-04-19
<Lum0s> Hey all
